# Salute from Texas



## GreyWolf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all Im from northern Califronia but Im currently call home in Springtown Texas. I have been in aviation for a long time. worked for United for a time and now working for ERA helicopter, but I am a big WW2 buff. I been to alot of forums most with the virtual fighter world. I really enjoy IL2 and my way to get my airial combat fix. I think Im really going to like this forum, it has alot of good things to offer. Im looking forward to getting to meet as many of you all I can.

Salute GreyWolf


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 2, 2008)

welcom to the forum mate,
just be glad i got to you first mate and not Les 
nah were a great bunch of guys and theres some real jokers here.

welcome from down under 
Aussie 1001


----------



## plan_D (Jan 2, 2008)

'ello... they are all a bunch d*cks here, don't trust 'em. 'specially those diggers !


----------



## Heinz (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 2, 2008)

p!ss off Pd 
limey pr!cks.


----------



## seesul (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome Wolf and enjoy the forum!
Greeting form Czech Republic8)


----------



## plan_D (Jan 2, 2008)

Especially don't trust Aussie, his crap siggy just shouts out the fact he likes to wear womens underwear and puts "Oh ducky" on the end of most sentences. He's just trying to cover it up with all those missiles...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 2, 2008)

A huge welcome from Dallas.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh why don't you all just shut the f*ck up, stick your bl**dy heads in the oven and turn the f**cking gas on..? Kn*b jockies!

Welcome to the forum mate we're all ex convicts and trade unionists here. We just use different flags to make it look more colorful to please the diggers and kiwis, we all miss the the glory days of the colonies....


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Get em lucky! welcome aboard grey


----------



## DBII (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome. Where is Springtown? I am just north of Spring TX oustside of Houston. 

DBII


----------



## Njaco (Jan 2, 2008)

Alright, who unlocked Lucky's cage door??? Heads will roll for that.  

Welcome, Wolf. Finally another Yank on the forum!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like Lucky has been hanging out with Les too much.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 2, 2008)

I think your right thor


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, I resent that...

Oh wait a minute, no I dont...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2008)

All hail the Master!


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 3, 2008)

Somebodys kissin butt now arent they ly 13 lol


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 3, 2008)

not namin names mind you cough cough..


----------



## Bf109_g (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey there and welcome to the forum


----------



## ccheese (Jan 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Greywolf.

Damn.... has Lucky been in the cooking sherry again ?

Charles


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 3, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## DOUGRD (Jan 3, 2008)

ccheese said:


> Naw, He's just off his Meds again and hallucinating that he's Les. Tranquilizer dart gun please! Here Lucky, Lucky, Lucky.....


----------



## Njaco (Jan 3, 2008)

I got mine in the back...hold on...all loaded with Special K..


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Now lucky hold on..you wont mind this a bit..its just bacardi ....will do you good....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 4, 2008)

Try single bl**dy malt whiskies you two timing no good f*cking b*st*rds...just the mere thought of cheap sh*te makes my extremely sensitive stomach twist and turn in agony and scream for mercy, neck hair stand on end and reach for for a sick bag....I wouldn't even use it as mouth wash or even clean my bl**dy dishes in it d*mn it!


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 4, 2008)

plan_D said:


> Especially don't trust Aussie, his crap siggy just shouts out the fact he likes to wear womens underwear and puts "Oh ducky" on the end of most sentences. He's just trying to cover it up with all those missiles...


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Sorry lucky just saw the extremely sensitive part and blew beer out my nose


----------



## Marcel (Jan 4, 2008)

Welcome Gerywolf. Aussies must be a little crazy, walking upside down all the time. I tried Australian beer some time ago, but the bubbles kept going down. They probably have a pain in the feet when they have a hangover. 
Nah, they're alright By the way, Aussie, nice siggy.


----------



## Becca (Jan 4, 2008)

DOUGRD said:


> Naw, He's just off his Meds again and hallucinating that he's Les. Tranquilizer dart gun please! Here Lucky, Lucky, Lucky.....



Delusions of Grandeur, obviously  

Welcome from a misplaced Texan. Don't mind these guys, they can all be sh*ts at times, BUT an awesome group if I have ever seen one. (even the diggers and limeys AND Scots) 

Les is a kitten.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 4, 2008)

Anybody whose toilet swirls the wrong way has issues.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Jan 5, 2008)

HELLO THERE and welcome from queensland, australia


> Welcome from a misplaced Texan. Don't mind these guys, they can all be sh*ts at times, BUT an awesome group if I have ever seen one. (even the diggers and limeys AND Scots)


yeah and one of those sh*ts if you ever get on my bad side


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 5, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> Delusions of Grandeur, obviously
> 
> Welcome from a misplaced Texan. Don't mind these guys, they can all be sh*ts at times, BUT an awesome group if I have ever seen one. (even the diggers and limeys AND Scots)
> 
> Les is a kitten.


 Thanks for the praise becca, but there are some idjuts,,,scooter included if he keeps pullin the crap like he said earlier, hey les check that out see what you think.

p.s. hes a white and orange chubby kitten


----------



## GreyWolf (Jan 10, 2008)

Springtown is north of Fortworth about 40 min.


----------



## GreyWolf (Jan 11, 2008)

Im having some probs with my sign box, made one to the 500x100 dia but its still to big in file size to upload. not sure what Im doing wrong. I see that other members have a much larger one so a little help may be in order.

Thanks Wolf


----------



## DBII (Jan 11, 2008)

Greywolf, My sister lives in White Settlement. We are neighbors. I have family spead out from Ft Worth to Denison. If you see them, run. LOL

DBII


----------



## Emac44 (Jan 19, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Anybody whose toilet swirls the wrong way has issues.



If you stopped washing your feet and socks in the toilet bowl there wouldn't be any bloody problem Njaco. Bloody Yanks from New Jersey. Can't some one train them properly.

Gday Greywolf from another Aussie. Hell Lucky must hate all these Australians coming to the site.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 19, 2008)




----------

